# Working and living in Dubai, Please help???



## soniapxx (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys

I have look on the website and there is some good information.

I am looking to move to Dubai within the next few months but need a job first. I have experience in recruitment, Secretarial and Accounts If you could help me or know anyone that could please point them in my direction and I will be ever so grateful. As I don't know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have looked on the website like you said you have, you would have found the 2983427234 threads already on this topic that give you all the info you need.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

alli said:


> If you have looked on the website like you said you have, you would have found the 2983427234 threads already on this topic that give you all the info you need.


your wrong theres actually 29834272341


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

soniapxx said:


> _I am looking to move to Dubai within the next few months *but need a job first*._


Sonia 

Shouldn't it be the other way around? First you need to lock a job and then think about moving out here 

Either or, this subject has been talked about so many times - but since I'm a cooled out mofo! I'm not ganna shout at ya for asking the most asked question ever!

How's Dubai like in short; Weird, cool - fun - but not really fun - it's ok and nothing special but you can always have fun in the refrigerator (Ski Dubai @ Mall of the Emirates) - it's always sunny but you don't get to enjoy cause there's always something that will ruin your day... 

Ohh and if you can get passed the culture shock and ur still standing then you're considered a tuffy! People get bored easily, take us for example, some of us are really cool and some of us are really hurting socially, physically, mentally and so forth  but in the end who the h-e-l-l cares?!

Cherio! 

ps: this has to be the weirdest reply ever! But - that's the reality of Dubai, if the tax free thingy is your incentive to come out here, well - Dubai milks you in many other ways + there will be tax starting Sept 2009 or beginning 2010 (please correct if I'm wrong folks)

-Joey


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Sonia
> there will be tax starting Sept 2009 or beginning 2010 (please correct if I'm wrong folks)
> 
> -Joey


Whats this about starting to tax people soon??? I know they probably need to to raise funds to service their debt but I haven't heard anything definate as yet. Am curious as to what you've heard over there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Aussiephil said:


> Whats this about starting to tax people soon??? I know they probably need to to raise funds to service their debt but I haven't heard anything definate as yet. Am curious as to what you've heard over there?


How long have u been here Phil?



> As early as next year, shoppers in the sumptuous malls of Dubai -- the city-state whose oil resources are dwindling -- could find a VAT of up to five percent slapped on their receipts.


Business - Tax-free UAE on course to introduce VAT in Gulf - INQUIRER.net

BTW dude - all that stuff the RTA pulls on us... paying Salik is considered Road Tax - so indirectly we pay taxes to the municipality - there's just a bunch of other stuff. Why do you think they keep raising the road fines? Dubai is in SOOOO MUCH DEBT! It's the most debt capita in the world man! First of all they got a speeding camera on every corner of Dubai - every .5km and the speeding fine went from like 200 aed - 400 aed - 600 aed... 

Last year the RTA fined 570 000 000 AED in fines - man, this is just retarded! Compare that to let's say in Sydney right, I bet you in a year you don't see more than maxxxxxxxx 500 000$ of road fines a year... we're talking almost 200 000 000$ in fines in DUBAI! That is insane - I got stupefied when I saw the figures at first... almost had a heart attack and rushed to the hospital 

Ahhh - its' too early in the morning for me to start tripping about how everyone is getting robbed blindly...


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Joey

I'm still in Oz at the moment but planning to be there to take up a job in early March. As the country is in so much debt I heard it mentioned that they should introduce an income tax of some sort to try and get themselves out of the hole they're in....

a 5% VAT is not a worry but if they start introducing an income tax then that puts everything in a whole new light.

Look forward to meeting you all over a beer or three when I get there in March...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, income tax - bad, considering where I have lived previously... VAT, ok, can deal with that I think, esp at 5% thats unheard of!

Still, might mess with me budget!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I know someone who's working on this tax project thing and she assures me is only VAT they will be implementing and not income tax, but still... sux hard


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Isn't there already VAT on some things like booze and smokes?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Isn't there already VAT on some things like booze and smokes?



It isn't VAT on alcohol, but if you buy through an authorised outlet (A&E, MMI) you will pay 30% municipality tax............

Whatever they want to call it, 30% is 30%


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

soniapxx said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have look on the website and there is some good information.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of online resources .

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds

GNAds4U.com - Jobs

Recruitment Agencies Dubai


And make sure accomodation is provided as part of your salary package since its the most expensive aspect.


----------



## TLR (Jan 22, 2009)

*Irish Lass - Considering move to Dubai*



soniapxx said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have look on the website and there is some good information.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks

I am similar to Sonia in that I am considering a move to Dubai. I would not move unless I had a job secured but my main concern is with the economy in decline - is it a wise move at all? It is hard to get a sense of how things are in different countries at the moment and how things are likely to go but I would love to hear from you guys over there if you think it is worth making the move - if it was a case of having to move to a new job in the UK or move to Dubai which would you do??

Tnx
T


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

TLR said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am similar to Sonia in that I am considering a move to Dubai. I would not move unless I had a job secured but my main concern is with the economy in decline - is it a wise move at all? It is hard to get a sense of how things are in different countries at the moment and how things are likely to go but I would love to hear from you guys over there if you think it is worth making the move - if it was a case of having to move to a new job in the UK or move to Dubai which would you do??
> 
> ...


Hi there

Welcome to the Forum. We are in a similar position to yourself as my husband was being made redundant after his company was being bought over by another so had to find another position. He had several options in the UK and then a position in dubai came up which he decided to accept. He has only been over there since the start of Jan and loves it, myself and the family are moving out in April. The position is with a stable company and we thought we should go and give it a try. We will go out with positive thoughts and if things don't work out we come home and haven't lost out on anything rather than sitting in the uk in a few years time thinking what if?

Just try and make sure that you get the right package for you including the usual housing allowance as you are probably aware that this is the biggest expense as well as school fees if you have children. 

Hope you make the right decision for you

Debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> It isn't VAT on alcohol, but if you buy through an authorised outlet (A&E, MMI) you will pay 30% municipality tax............
> 
> Whatever they want to call it, 30% is 30%


I was just at the Burger Gourmet in Mirdif and as you can see THEY CHARGE TAX! This whole country is inconsistent - free market rubbish!


----------



## soniapxx (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys ( those of you not getting arsey cos i have done the unthinkable and repeated a question)

Thanks for the info, I will look into things and especially thanks for the tax info I did not know anything about that x x


----------

